# Camouflaged Speaker Housings



## Knight Wraith (Aug 25, 2009)

OK, about a year ago I was on here looking for some ideas on how to do these and whether the car speakers I had would work. I then went ahead, and built them. I found two sites in particular that helped me, one for the construction http://usersites.horrorfind.com/home/halloween/juggernaut/speaker.html and the other for design http://www.hectorturner.com/halloween/celtic.html .

My concept was to hide the speakers inside the base of tombstones in order to make my big clunky speakers disappear. Took a little bit of work but I managed to get them done and they looked pretty good too.

I tackled the project in 2 parts, the speaker and mount, and the housing enclosure tombstone.

The hardest part of the speaker mount was getting the right size of hole for the speaker to sit in, as I had no template to draw the hole out. A little work with a hand held jigsaw and it all worked out. The hardest part of the enclosure was just to get the stones to stand up while getting the adhesive to set. I ended up just having my dad hold them while i propped a bunch of firewood around to support it all and weigh it down.

Now that I've done it once, the next time I try it should work better.

Overall, this was fun and fairly easy to do and it makes an incredible addition to the home haunt. I got two fantastic tombstones that are free standing and able to stay up in even a modest wind, while making my speakers disappear for superb hidden music that everyone who came by thought was fantastic.

Here's a link to my flickr site where you can see some of the build as well as display shots. Halloween 2010 - a set on Flickr


----------



## Knight Wraith (Aug 25, 2009)

OK, I apparently failed at taking pictures of the whole process. The how-to's I used I followed fairly closely, so it should still be easy to see how I did it all. All in all not a bad effort.

I also stuck to smaller speakers into the arch of my setup as you will notice in the photo's.

Feel free to offer any thoughts you may have on what I've done or how you may have done differently.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like those celtic tombstones

You said the speakers point downward. Do you mean they're pointing toward the ground in the base of the stones?


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

I fully agree that the addition of ambient sound to a haunt is a great touch, instead of building my own speakers I simply bought some outdoor rock speakers that should blend in nicely with my tombstones.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh and great work on the props looks great!


----------



## Knight Wraith (Aug 25, 2009)

@RoxyBlue, yes the speaker is aimed it the ground. If you have a close look at the pictures, there is a gap between the two black base pieces. This is where the sound comes out from. The sound is quite impressive for being completely non-directional.

@bigant, I looked into those commercial rock speakers but never really liked the look of them. And I've always thought home made props look better than most commercial props, unless you can really afford to shell out for the really expensive stuff.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Those both look awesome! You did a great job with them. I really like the design of the 2nd cross and might have to steal that back!


----------

